# Friesian stallion Keegan from today...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*gasp* Complete and utter droolage. I am quite in love with the beatiful Keegan. '''


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so pretty. I missed seeing pics of him.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

one word:

****.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's stunning! I LOVE that first pic... he's such a show off lol


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahh, I love Keegan <3


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

my god i wish i had your camera!!!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

Absolutely stunning (and please forgive my drooling)! I love that in the first picture, he looks all competitive, and in the second he looks so regal and composed. I'm in love with him!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> my god i wish i had your camera!!!



It's not an expensive camera!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

what camera do you use? I am looking for a new one, as I dropped my digital, and now the lense only opens when it wants too. grrr


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Such a beautiful horse! My dream is to own a friesian one day, or atleast an icelandic horse that resembles one xD


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ilovesonya said:


> what camera do you use? I am looking for a new one, as I dropped my digital, and now the lense only opens when it wants too. grrr



'tis an older Canon Rebel XTI on it's last legs. The lens though is a 70-200 f 2.8

When I can afford it I'm going to upgrade to a Canon 7D


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Can i make a really cool picture of Keegan


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a few more!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Keegan, my favourite horsey on HF. I know this is going to sound really lame, but he's made my day that little bit easier just by seeing such gorgeous photos.


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
OMIGOSH!!!!!! He is fricken GORGEOUS!!!! I would LOVE to own him <3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love him. *drooooling*

Wow. Nice shots and very pretty boy!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

He so petty!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't had a Keegan fix for a while... He is just stunning as always and as usual, I will now be off to be jealous of your photography skills
Keegan <3


----------



## Gemmeh (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow. he is so pretty.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

stunning and a complete inspiration to me .......


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW. That horse is gorgoes.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

When he goes missing, it wasn't anyone on the forum, okay?


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

My three favorite breeds of horses are Gypsy Vanners, Fresians, and Appaloosas! Those pictures are just amazing!


----------

